# Secondhand Islabike Request



## raynecld (12 Apr 2010)

Is anybody looking to sell on a secondhand Islabike Beinn 20 small and/or Beinn 20 Large? We have two young boys and we are actively looking for a couple of these lovely bikes.


----------



## ChrisKH (12 Apr 2010)

Welcome. Unfortunately I sold a 20" in December. 

The problem (if indeed it is a problem) is that they do hold their value very well, so there usually isn't much of a disparity between old and second hand values. I managed to sell the 20" for more than its original cost as the retail value had increased in between buying and selling. Best of luck finding a source for second hand.


----------



## Globalti (14 Apr 2010)

Yep, they are rugged and well-specced and will sell on for good money.


----------

